

Show HN: RubyBeats - A Tweets Aggregator for Ruby - girishso
http://rubybeats.com

======
bertomartin
Interesting, are you just doing a search using the twitter api for hash tag
#ruby using jquery or a ruby gem? I see I can login to your site with twitter,
but that seems to be down at the moment. I guess I'd just like to know
generally how this functions as I'm thinking of doing something like this for
a personal project.

~~~
girishso
Thanks for the interest! We are using Twitter's streaming api, tracking
hashtags like #ruby, #rails. Yep Twitter sign in seems to be broken, will fix
it asap. Signed in users can reply/retweet. If you need any help please email
me "girish at cuberoot dot in"

